# 85 CUTLASS RESIN FOR GRAB



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok Guys
Here it is, I will star producing the 85 Cutlas resin body the many people one.
I will produce 10 bodies at it time, i will sale from one up to three per person only.
Also for your info these are from the same original first mold. 
If i seen or heart of any body coping one of my resins i will stop.
The body will sale for $60.00 ea. + 7.00 Reg. S&H US only. No international 
I don't want to hear any stupid comments our other please.
So the first 10 are for sale now.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

You already know I'm down!


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

HFDesigns said:


> Ok Guys
> Here it is, I will star producing the 85 Cutlas resin body the many people one.
> I will produce 10 bodies at it time, i will sale from one up to three per person only.
> If i seen or heart of any body coping one of my resins i will stop.
> ...


Cool after many years of waiting you got a original.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Hell yea!! Can't wait till I get tthem!


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok 8 bodies left


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

HFDesigns said:


> Ok Guys
> Here it is, I will star producing the 85 Cutlas resin body the many people one.
> I will produce 10 bodies at it time, i will sale from one up to three per person only.
> Also for your info these are from the same original first mold.
> ...



NO MANCHES CARLOS...YOU KNOW I NEED ONE ......:biggrin:


----------



## barksdale88 (Jul 29, 2011)

i need 2 of em


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

how will u be takin payment


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

1 please :thumbsup:


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

I got couple save for you already mando.
Ya Saves.


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

*PM me for further Instructions*

PM me for further Instructions.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

HFDesigns said:


> I got couple save for you already mando.
> Ya Saves.



SE VALE

I WILL SEE YOU NEXT WEEK AT YOUR CASA...... NEW PROJECTS :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

There already going like hot cakes!! LOL. I knew they would Carlos!


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> SE VALE
> 
> I WILL SEE YOU NEXT WEEK AT YOUR CASA...... NEW PROJECTS :thumbsup:


Cool will due


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

ok guys i have 6 left on the list after there gone you will have to wait for the next batch
i will let you all know wend the list its full.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I will get one soon as I get my money right. thanx for making them available to us!


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> I will get one soon as I get my money right. thanx for making them available to us!


No problem Luxman maybe next batch.


----------



## torresl (Dec 7, 2009)

Post up ur paypal


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good to see it going Carlos!!:thumbsup:


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

jevries said:


> Good to see it going Carlos!!:thumbsup:


Cool Jevries
Thanks Bro.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ANY PLANS FOR A EURO?!


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> ANY PLANS FOR A EURO?!


Hey Hocknberry 
i can make a separate euro front clip nose to replace the stock one.


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

ok guys i have 5 left on the list after there gone you will have to wait for the next batch i will let you all know wend the list its full.
wend the list its full those the made payment on paypal and not got in in time for the first 10 bodies i will refund your money back, unless
you want to hold the spot for the next batch. That will be your call.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Post on Facebook in the classifieds ads:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/287767177925503/




HFDesigns said:


> ok guys i have 5 left on the list after there gone you will have to wait for the next batch i will let you all know wend the list its full.
> wend the list its full those the made payment on paypal and not got in in time for the first 10 bodies i will refund your money back, unless
> you want to hold the spot for the next batch. That will be your call.


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

jevries said:


> Post on Facebook in the classifieds ads:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/287767177925503/


Cool Jevries
Thanks for the post on fb.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'll take one. If there still available.


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

lb808 said:


> I'll take one. If there still available.


yes 5 left available to complete the first batch.


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

Now 4 left available to complete the first batch.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

HFDesigns said:


> Hey Hocknberry
> i can make a separate euro front clip nose to replace the stock one.


Yeah???!!!! Oh I definately need 2 of those . Wanna put one in my diorama!


----------



## lowone21 (Sep 19, 2010)

yo ive been waiting for cutty to come out...how much are you asking for?


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

lowone21 said:


> yo ive been waiting for cutty to come out...how much are you asking for?


Ok Guys
Here it is, I will star producing the 85 Cutlas resin body the many people one.
I will produce 10 bodies at it time, i will sale from one up to three per person only.
Also for your info these are from the same original first mold. 
If i seen or heart of any body coping one of my resins i will stop.
The body will sale for $60.00 ea. + 7.00 Reg. S&H US only. No international 
I don't want to hear any stupid comments our other please.
So the first 10 are for sale now.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

how many is left just outta curiousity? I know of quite a few already supposedly gone?


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> how many is left just outta curiousity? I know of quite a few already supposedly gone?


There are 4 lef


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok 3 left now.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

How much for just the Euro clip?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Wusup gonzo !!! Good to see some og names back on here!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

3 left??? Come on guys after all that talk about building a cutty, and the first 10 aren't gone yet??? Hurry up and buy!! Just like the Chinese people say when u walk in there store.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok well in that case Ill take one! but I want euro clip too. Pm on the way Carlos . . .


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Tell your friends lol


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

Im making the euro clip as we speak, but i need to finishes 10 body batch first. 
I don't know how much i will charge because im thinking of produce it with headlight and grill, but i don't know yet.


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

HFDesigns said:


> There are 4 lef[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> uno para MI??? O no? LOL FIRME SENSAI!!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

HFDesigns said:


> Im making the euro clip as we speak, but i need to finishes 10 body batch first.
> I don't know how much i will charge because im thinking of produce it with headlight and grill, but i don't know yet.


Sweet Ill be checking back every once in awhile...

Wassup LUXMAN, Ive been around (mostly on FB LIL) & jus been busy with normal life!


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

mistabuggs said:


> HFDesigns said:
> 
> 
> > There are 4 lef[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok guys 3 left to complete the 10 bodies batch.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

It's pay day.... Come on guys only 3 left!


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

*Cutty New*

Ok Guys Here are the first 10 bodies made.
All im waiting for is shipping boxes, sorry i don't have those in stack anymore.
So as soonest they get here i will star send them to you.
Thanks for the understanding.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm like a kid on Christmas waitin lol


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

*Meet the MAMA Of ALL Cutty's*

Hey Guy's here it is.
This is the Master MAMA Body of all resin cutty you all have seen, threw all this years.
event those knockoff ones. This is the way the original should look like.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Each one teach one.... That cutty is nice not sure what all the bitching about it was... But I'll drop a bill for that I guess real builders kno skills & potential when they see it...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice ass work man, 

(sorry I'm not going to buy one off from you, i'm way too poor for that+lack of interest in cutties, but I admire your work)


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

them r some clean cuttys


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

They look hella clean Carlos!
You should post this on Facebook.



HFDesigns said:


> Ok Guys Here are the first 10 bodies made.
> All im waiting for is shipping boxes, sorry i don't have those in stack anymore.
> So as soonest they get here i will star send them to you.
> Thanks for the understanding.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Carlos, those Cutlass bodies do look nice. Kudos

I never had a Cutlass, but I had a '84 Grand Prix which would be nice to have someday.

Just as a suggestion, post a pic of those Cutlass bodies with primer or some paint that accentuates the details. Your last pics were nice compared to the white that bleached out the details. Lighting helps to as does computer programs that fix pictures.


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

niiiiice!!!


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

jevries said:


> They look hella clean Carlos!
> You should post this on Facebook.


X10!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Shit's so clean makes me want to buy one. Yeah, I said it.* :thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> *Shit's so clean makes me want to buy one. Yeah, I said it.* :thumbsup:


Fuk it, I went ahead and got one.. Just hoping for a Euro clip soon :biggrin:


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok guy's, the first batch SOLD.
I wound star the next one, until the first batch its all deliver.


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

*Big New's*

Ok guy's sorry for all the delay, finally the shipping boxes arrive today.
I will ship all of them tomorrow.
I will post the status.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

:run:


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

NEXT BATCH!!! NEXT BATCH!!! NEXT BATCH!!! NEXT BATCH!!! NEXT BATCH!!! NEXT BATCH!!!


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

*Ok all cutty deliver*

Ok guys All cuttys order has been delived. You all will be gething them soonThank all for your orders.


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

*Next 10 BATCH Cuttys its open.*

Next second 10 BATCH is open.
Place your orders.
Ok Guys
Here it is, I will star producing the 85 Cutlas resin body the many people one.
I will produce 10 bodies at it time, i will sale from one up to three per person only.
Also for your info these are from the same original first mold. 
If i seen or heart of any body coping one of my resins i will stop.
The body will sale for $60.00 ea. + 7.00 Reg. S&H US only. No international 
I don't want to hear any stupid comments our other please.
So the first 10 are for sale now.

​







Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I got my package today!! Thanks a lot carlos. Words can't describe how perfect and details these things are. Deffinatly not like any resin I've messed with. It's almost like I opens a new kit and pulled the body out.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

score!!!!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:got mine today homie ....thanks


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Whoa Im not really into G cuttys but those look crisp,not gonna get one yet,but I say you do great work!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Got mine too. Thanks Carlos


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

mine dropped today too!


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey Guys
Im glad the some of you got your resin bodies.
The bodies has been pre wash already, but you need to prewash again. 
Use dry laundry detergent with dish soup mix and them wash and clean.
Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

tbone11 said:


>


ARE THEY COMPLETE KITS OR JUST BODIES??


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

There bodies but they fit on the monte carlo ss or regal chassis beautifully!


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

the amt monte ?


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

WhiteDiamondRegal said:


> the amt monte ?


No.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

im then guessing the Revell monte kit. perfect i got spare parts from a second kit


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

tbone11 said:


>


*YA'LL AIN'T WASTE NO TIME WIT' THEM CUT DOGZ HUH T-BONE?!!!:h5: CAN'T WAIT TO GET MINE & PIMP IT OUT AFTER I FINISH THE BIGG BODY!!!*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lil Brandon said:


>


*DAMN THEM CUT DOGZ IZ TIGHT BRO!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HOW THEY'LL TURN OUT!!!*


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Brandon you gona do a replica bro??


----------



## torresl (Dec 7, 2009)

Got the cutty in the mail yesterday .This shit is nice and clean .Thanks Homie !!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Hell yea!


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok guys i have 7 bodies left from the second 10 batch.


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

How much ???
Will it fit on top the interior nd chasis Of a regal I wanna build a replica of my car.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes it will fit perfect. Do it bro


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

Damn I want one so damn bad i Got matchin interior an some paint from my car I don't care how much I gotta pay I just wanna find someone who's down to sell one everytime I do they lagg it or either don't answer it sux these are rare . I wish they made a kit in stores


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Carlos will get you together homie trust me! Just gotta holler at him in a pm.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

They looks good too


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lil Brandon said:


> Carlos will get you together homie trust me! Just gotta holler at him in a pm.










*HELL YEAH!!! $UPERIOR QUALITY,TOP OF THE LINE/QUICK SHIPPING!!! THANX CARLO$ FOR THE A-1 SERVICE HOMIE!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin::biggrin: *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

nice


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

*2 Cutties for sale*

Ok i got 2 cuttie bodies that the roof is to soft , they will be good for convertibles.
I asking $40ea +S&H
PM if your interested on them.


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

I need 3 Do you have any with luxury sport bumpers?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

He said he was in the process of making a Euro front end, and there is 1 or 2 other guys that were working on them too. He hasn't posted on here in a while, I think he kinda fell off again.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Call him. lolz. For real, he'll return your call asap too.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

This guy don't "fall off" he's here. Just not posting or responding as much. Can u blame him? He has a lot going for himself in life. The man man builds bad ass bikes and does some crazy airbrushing so I'm sure his time with models is still limited. But he's here. Trust me. He's always good to answer the phone or return your call. But you should start off by a pm.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

You know what I meant. By fall off I just meant that he hasn't been postin on here, summer time is a busy time for everyone, I understand that.. Anyone know where he is at on the Euro clip?


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

face108 said:


> I need 3 Do you have any with luxury sport bumpers?


I shot him a PM the other day Homie, but I ain't heard back from him yet. So we'll just see whassup when he hitz me back


----------



## lowrider love (Jul 14, 2009)

You have any more of them ?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

He can't decide on making the grille and headlight bezels a separate mold. There will be a 10$ difference if he does. Bringing the total to 35$ I believe. If its a solid mold I believe he will sale them for 25$. If we can decide and buy 10 of them I'll call him and I'm sure he can help us out.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I want one. But I'm in Canada...... Pm me please


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> He can't decide on making the grille and headlight bezels a separate mold. There will be a 10$ difference if he does. Bringing the total to 35$ I believe. If its a solid mold I believe he will sale them for 25$. If we can decide and buy 10 of them I'll call him and I'm sure he can help us out.


Wow, I can tell I've been under a rock..


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

what do you use for the grille/headlights?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

caprice on dz said:


> what do you use for the grille/headlights?


gotta make em.....im using the head lights outta the monte SS, no grill yet but some thing styrene rod or photo etch!?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> gotta make em.....im using the head lights outta the monte SS, no grill yet but some thing styrene rod or photo etch!?


for straight line grills like whats in the euro clip but a 32 ford grill up. Thats on that almost everybody has an extra of that looks good. Or make your own outta paper clips or something. Its the '82--83 with the honey comb grill like ryan made tha tlooks hard to do.


----------



## djrecede (Aug 10, 2012)

Do you have any of the 85 Cutlass resin bodies left?


----------



## djrecede (Aug 10, 2012)

Do you have any resin Cutlass bodies left? I would love to get one!


----------



## red504cutlass (Jan 20, 2014)

Lil Brandon said:


> Carlos will get you together homie trust me! Just gotta holler at him in a pm.


I messaged him, but I'm new to Lay it Low & wanted to ask you what's the latest on these? Does he still make & sale them?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

red504cutlass said:


> I messaged him, but I'm new to Lay it Low & wanted to ask you what's the latest on these? Does he still make & sale them?


ur better off hitting noanoa enterprises homie for that cutty homie this guy hasnt been around for min now


----------



## red504cutlass (Jan 20, 2014)

bigdogg323 said:


> ur better off hitting noanoa enterprises homie for that cutty homie this guy hasnt been around for min now


thnx for replying fam. (I ordered one from noanoa & a front clip from art2roll. im trying to get a Cutlass from everybody! i'm a g body Cutlass "junky"...)


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

.....:thumbsup:


----------

